# ALTQ support for ti: where to start?



## tty23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,

I want to use ALTQ with my ti card. Unfortunately it is not supported atm: 
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=altq&sektion=4

I found a page which seems to describe how to add support for ALTQ to a
driver:
http://people.freebsd.org/~mlaier/ALTQ_driver/
It is stated there, that one just need to add a small patch and do some
tests.
However the page seems to be rather outdated so I am not sure if the stuff
stated is still valid. As I could not find out more information, does anyone
know who is the current maintainer of ALTQ and where to get help on this
issue?

Thanks!

Johannes


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2010)

ALTQ is part of PF. It's not ALTQ that needs to support your card. It's the card's driver that needs support for ALTQ.


----------



## tty23 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well yes, thats what I meant. I need to modify the driver to make it ALTQ compatible.
I probably did not explain it the best way 
Just where to start?


----------



## tty23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nevermind, I ordered an Intel based nic as replacement.
How do I mark the thread as solved? FAQ search did not help..


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2010)

Edit your first post, near the post title you will bee drop-down box, select [SOLVED]


----------

